# Outside Cover



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

The covers that go over you TT are they a good idea? If so which one is good for an Outback?

Are they hard to put on?

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know if they are difficult to put on or not, but I am planning on getting one for ours before winter.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use an adco aquashed on ours and it does a good job. I don't cover it during the summer, just the off season. The trailer stays cleaner and doesn't collect debris on the roof. I don't find it hard to put on, I unroll it on the roof and let it fall down the sides and then just even it out. Takes about 10-15 minutes.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike what color is your cover. Some that I've looked at were silver and I'm considering one, but living in a neighborhood I was hoping to find something that didn't stand out so much.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine's a dull almost battleship grey with a light grey roof panel. I don't think it would stand out too much. The silver one's you see might te the tyvek ones.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

What kind of cover is it? I have been told that some covers may actual damage the finish. A loose fitting cover for example will scuff the edges of the trailer during times of wind. My dealer suggested not to cover it, just leave it outside.

Since I also live in a neighbourhood I do not wish to create an eyesore.









I would be interested in the mfg of the cover you choose. I was leaning toward buying one of those temp. garages that will fully cover the TT but not touch it. I would only have it errected during the off seansons.

Stuck in the middle







Any thoughts?

Thor


----------



## my3sons (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 25RS-S. I use a Calmark cover with Sunbrella fabric, which is made here in the US. The Sunbrella prevents UV rays from making the TT look old before its time. I paid $800. Is it worth it? If I keep the trailer for 10 years, which is my hope, then it will be worth it. If your goal is to keep the trailer for only a few years, I probably would not get a cover.

In essence, I paid $800 to protect a $20k investment. It seems reasonable to me.

The cover is not too difficult to put on. It takes me about 10 minutes and it does require a stepladder. I must admit that I am NOT looking forward to putting the cover on during the summer when the temperature is a hot 90+ outside.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I used an ADCO Aquashed last winter and left the TT parked in a lot surrounded by empty fields near the Windy City. It looks like it did scuff the finish. It also turned any white rubber almost black (city water cover, antenna jack cover etc.). I won't use it again. This is a very windy area.


----------



## boblinfoto (Oct 3, 2003)

I used an ADCO cover on my 5th wheel last winter. We have quite a bit of wind where we live, and the cover tore in a number of places, plus it rubbed holes into the edge of my rubber roof. We had to cover any surface that might have sharp edges with foam rubber. It was the first year ADCO offered a 5th wheel cover, at least at Camping World. We will not be using it again. It was an expensive lesson. We were quite dissatisfied by how easily the material tore.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Last fall I researched covers and MANY RV's recommend not covering it. In addition to scuffs to your finish, they say it traps moisture, making your RV smell musty in the spring or worse, grow mold. Some people said that small animals moved in. We did not buy a cover and our 03 cleans up to look like new.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

For probably under $1500.00 you could get one of those medal RV carports installed. You could probably build a pole structure for a little more.

Right now I donâ€™t have the $ or time to do either. Spending it on all our camping trips.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I want a barn. A big one with a hayloft, room for the cars, the trailer, a wood shop, an auto shop with hydraulic lift, a paint booth, and a lot of storage for parts and materials. (will this fit on our 6,000 square foot postage stamp lot?) Just for the record, I also want to be king of the world, be independantly wealthy, never cut my hair or wear shoes. Uh, and world peace. 









Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO Kevin


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I recently built a 2 bay garage and foolish me didn't make it quite tall enough to fit the Ouback in







. The garage is 24W x 32D x 10.5Tall. The issue is that I only have 8ft tall doors.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The issue is that I only have 8ft tall doors.


Sounds like a job for the sawz-all, and a new door.









Tim


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

ummmmm.... "sawz-all", maybe I could cut a bigger hole and get my outback shoved in the basement?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

One can reduce the size of hole required by letting the air out the tires. Maybe Camping World also sells a big shoe horn









Thor


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

How hard is it to take the AC off the roof? That would probably get me about a foot or so.

Sure would be nice to store that baby in a nice heated garage for 4-5 months. But hey where am I going to park my car?


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I am debating getting the AquaShed. I don't mind the expense, but but the question is will it help protect my RV or damage it. What to do.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

good info on what bad can happen if you use a cover. thanks!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I had asked a similar question and gotten some good responses on this thread.

I decided to go with the cover but haven't used it yet.


----------

